# Citrus tree identification in New York City



## Russell (Dec 29, 2006)

Dear Members:
We eat citrus fruit - grapefruit, oranges, lemons and limes and throw the seeds, peels, etc. into a mulch pile. My wife found a tree (actually two very close together) growing in the mulch pile and we believe it may be a citrus tree of some kind. We keep it outside in the summer and bring it indoors in the winter. It is about 5 years old, but only approximately 18" high and the stems/trunks are about 1/2 inch in diameter. Most leaves are accompanied by a thorn ranging from 1/4 to 1 inch in length; the leaves are simple but the "double" leave is unusual, at least to me. It consists of a large leaf seemingly growing from a much smaller leaf. So far, there are no blossoms or fruit from these trees. I have attached a photo of a leaf and thorn. I hope this is permissible.
Any info about this plant would be gratefully appreciated. Thank you.
Russell Rudzwick


----------



## ray benson (Dec 30, 2006)

.Here is a little information on citrus trees along with petioles( second leaf between the stem and the large leaf).
http://www.texasweet.com/texascitrus/citrus.trees.html


----------



## elmnut (Dec 31, 2006)

Here is a grapfruit tree, it is 39 years old, no fruit. The citrus we eat is cultivated so the seeds can not reproduce the same traits.


----------



## Russell (Dec 31, 2006)

*Thank you!*

Dear Ray Benson, Elmnut and members,
Thank you for the informtion and for identifying my tree. You taught me a lot in a short period of time! May be all have a happy, healthy and prosperous New Year! Thanks again.
Russ


----------

